# Google Startseite noch kleiner



## exitboy (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab momentan folgende Startseite fuer Google:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q= &btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

hier ist die Ladezeit besonders kurz, weil das Google Logo kleiner ist und zusaetzliche Extras von der Google Startseite nicht geladen werden. Um dahin zu kommen muss jedoch ein Hex Code von %20 welcher hier der Leerzeile entspricht ergaenzt werden.
Dies ist nicht weiter tragisch, da bei der Suche dieser ohnehin wieder entfernt wird.

Nun moechte ich diese URL noch weiter optimieren, dass ich z.B. die Webeprogramm, Unternehmensangebote und ueber Google Zeile noch wegbekommen. Ggf. auch den Anmeldebutton?

Weis jemand wie das funkzt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Warum benutzt Du nicht eine der Google APIs, um Dir eine eigene Suchbox
auf einem beliebigen Webspace einzurichten? => z.B. Google AJAX Search API

Grüße


----------

